# how much fragrance oil?



## ghengis151 (Jul 18, 2008)

Generally speaking, how much fragrance oil should I add for a 5 lb batch of soap?  I added about 3oz fo to a 4-5 lb batch and I got an off smell that was similar to olive oil.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 19, 2008)

I suppose it would depend on the fragrance and how strong it is.  But using .7 oz ppo would put you at 3.5 oz for a 5 lb batch.  I have used a little more than that depending on the fragrance.

HTH, Laurie


----------



## Barb (Jul 19, 2008)

it depends on your method hp because you add later after the cook you don't need so much. 

if it is a light fragrance and you gel depending on the flashpoint you could lose the fragrance all together.

i do cp and i use 1 oz. ppo and .5 oz. ppo of strong essential oils. some of the lighter one i use .7

most books recommend .5 to .7 for essential oils   and .7 to 1 ppo for fragrance oils.

with the fragrance oils it depends on which supplier they came from, some are better then others.


----------



## ghengis151 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the input.  I do cp.  I have 4oz of verbena eo.  I'm afraid of not using enough so I don't want all that eo to have been wasted.  With one of my earlier batches, I used an expensive fo from the body shop (oceanus).  What a huge mistake.  The second the fo made contact with the solution, my entire batch turned into cement.  I was trying to do a swirl pattern of ultramarine blue and titanium dioxide.  After another second had passed, my soap had the consistency of cottage cheese.  None of the fo was transferred after gelling.  I was so disappointed with that batch.  Oh well, you learn from your mistakes.
-Rick


----------

